# DEC/JAN 2WW ~ TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME.......LOADS OF LUCK 

charliezoom
Helsy32
MrsNikkiUK
debbycuk
nikkiank
Shaz W
loobylu
Jillypops


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Was just thinking it would be nice to have a "going it naturally" board through xmas..thanks Lizzy..

Not having any treatment until after xmas due to a 4cm endometrioma on my ovary but it doesnt stop me hoping for a miracle, also feeling a little blue this xmas and not really looking forward to it (my sister in law is pregnant, as are 3 of my friends, and my sister has a 1 yr old (whom i adore) so it babies everywhere). Glad of the support from you guys to be truthful. Anyone else feel a little empty at this time

Day 14 today for me, not pos opk yet and may not ovulate this month due to cyst..but im hoping santa got my christmas wish .. he he!!

How are the rest of you lovely ladies..big hugs and lots of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Looby

Isn't Christmas supposed to be the time of miracles? (heres hoping!) I know what you mean about everyone seeming to be pregnant or having small babies *sigh*. We have my SIL with her 6 month old and my FIL's partners daughter (??) who will be 38 week preggers coming for christmas and frankly I'm already jotting down the excuses to stay in bed and hide.   Still we can only hope that it is our turn soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK 

AF due tomorrow and I'm pretty sure she will show up as DH has been getting the short end of my PMT (i'm naturally really nice honest!)   Poor bloke got yelled at yesterday just for checking his emails when I wanted to get onto FF.  

TTFN
Debs


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello Jilly..long time no speak..glad to see your holding up ok..

Heres to a xmas miracle for us all x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the new home Lizzy.

Yay I'm back 2WWing - then again should I be happy or sad!!!  Hmmmmmmm keepign +ve but not pinning all my hopes cause why should this month be any different - doing the pineapple thing this time properly though.

Jilly fingers and toes crossed for you too hun.

Looby yeah Xmas is a glum time for me too so understand.

Debby has the witch arrived?


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

Hi loobylou, 

no ur not the only 1 that is feeling rather empty, i am, not looking forward 2 xmas at all, been ttc naturally since aug 05, but getting negative responses, i am 9 days late and did a HPT and got a BFN so i guess its just the waiting for af again.. so the 2ww has turned into whenever ww, lol,, 

pam

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Pam

If its any help It took me being over a week late until I got my BFP so as the saying goes "it ain't over til the witch arrives"  

Still nothing on the AF front for me yet - I'm guessing it will be tomorrow though as I'm starting with the 'hot flushes'.

TTFN
Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

I feel really gloomy...      I only ovulated on Friday and this morning my temp dropped and I have af symptoms...  I get a short luteal phase sometimes but this takes the biscuit!!  

Hope you all are doing better and keeping chirpy!!  

Nikki xx
Baby dust to all you 2ww's


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi debby


i got my reversal on 18/8/05 and have had irregular periods since.. 


pam

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So many gloomy faces   wish I could make you all   but lifes a right b*tch ain't she so let me at her   !  Well something strange happened to me this evening but trying not to read too much into it - lets just say if it had been pinky/red I would be excited i.ie., implantation but it wasn't and do not want to go too much into details, but was weird!  Hmmmmm, anyways I'm waffling nd making no sense - maybe I've had too much chocolate tonight!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Now you've got me intreged Nikki?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nikki ~ no such thing as too much chocolate 

Whatever happened i hope its a good sign 

Fingers crossed for you all on here   

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

me too..hope its a miracle sign Nikki..we all need some good news to cheer us up..so lead the way xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Nikki

        

love nikki
xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Nikki good luck and hope that pinky is good pinky! Santa to come early would be sooooooo cooooool!  


Hope you are all hanging on in there! So sorry to see some sadness i hope it is very short and temporary.


Repeat after me, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant!!  

  to all   

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant,


Like the new Mantra Charlie!  
Will be saying in my sleep. 

Well still nothing on the AF front though I feel grumpy and bloated so i guess its time  

Hope everyone else is ok

Debs


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant,


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ooh Jilly - maybe its a glimpse of whats to come 
I dreamt a few weeks ago that I was pregnant - really upset when I woke up back in the nasty old real world.

Debs

we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant.

Nikki - really hope it is a good sign for you   

I am due on a few days before a girls night out so I hope to find out one way or another! If it is a BFN I shall be drinking the bar dry    , I shall be glad to see the back of this year, it has been a very emotional one   

Good luck girls, I really hope we all get an extra special Christmas present  

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well for the 2nd time in two years AF hasn't arrived bang on time  Not holding out any hope though and definately not testing before friday evening as I'm stuck in Copenhagen!   

Will let you know if anything changes (please not)  

TTFN
Debs


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Really hope its a xmas miracle for you Debs xxxxxx

Well day 16 for me and it doesnt look like im going to ovulate again this month, negative OPK tests. Know its the cyst thats causing it but its really heartbreaking, cant even hope for a miracle xx

Anyway enough sadness xx big hugs to u all xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Still nothing - Someone call the   Gave up waiting and just got a  
Hope everyone else is ok.

Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs

Just called        but would have done the same as you!

But sending a huge hug   and    

lots of love
Nikki xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Still no AF  and all the pmt has gone. I am definately not wasting another £10 on hpts unless I am a whole week late 

How is everyone else doing?


Debs


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

We can and will get pregnant....thanks for following the mantra - may it all come true this month!

Shaz - really hoping girls night out will be one to celebrate and not commiserate hon! What date are you testing? Good luck and babydust &   to you! 

Nikki - how is it for you? How are you doing? Hope you are still   LOL x

Pam - keep up the   it can and will happen!

Looby - How's OPK watch any +ve's yet? Really hope one pops out for you this month. be a good Christmas pressy to Ovulate and cyst diminish - I'm ringing santa now!

Any one I missed - lol and   to all!

Yeah I know this time of year is soooo hard. Anyother landmark time that gets caulked up. Even harder when friends, family etc all drop um with out a care in the world - life's a B**ch to us at times. But we can and will get pregnant!

We gotta have a +ve this month it's time god smiled on us!!

I've got deffo Ok to start IUI with Clomid in January's cycle so one more to go after this one and off we go again  on the TX road.

LOL to all,

Charlie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlie - Fingers crossed for you for January (assuming the mantra doesn't work)   We can and will get pregnant....

Well STILL no AF for me - now unbelievably late for me. I'm away from home until Thursday though so (unless I cave and go to boots) I won't be testing until then. I'm trying hard not to get excited but I keep thinking "what if" then my brain starts planning nurseries and thinking of middle names   I really am a hopeless case   

Hope eveyone had a good weekend. Come on you  where are you hiding?

Debs


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello all..hope u had a good weekend..

Debby is the AF witch still missing..when do u plan to test Good luck honey xx

Charlie..thanks for the pos thoughts sweetie..heres hoping we all get a miracle xx

Sort of had a pos opk on Friday..then when i went for my scan yesterday nurse said it looked like i had ovulated very recently..so maybe I will get a miracle (please God!!).

Decided to move to private IVF in the new year (Feb) so will be going it natural for the next 2 months if evil cyst lets me ovulate xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Looby

Still no AF. trying very hard not to get excited before I set myself up for her arriving  
Fingers crossed for you this month. 

 to you all

Debs


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Debby ~ Still have my fingers crossed for you ~ They are going white now  

At least now I have found you I can stalk you until you test again  

Good luck Hun   

Nicky x x x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well af arrived for me late last night.  One day late - just enough to give me hope!  

Anyway - lots of luck to the rest of you.   

Nikki xxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Big Hugs Nikki..and bigs slaps to AF witch for showing up late and making it even worse..

Hope ur ok xxx

Im due on christmas day..dreading it xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nikki
I know what its like when AF prats about - I'm now a week late but got another BFN this morning.   I wish she would just show up when she is supposed to or stay away for a positive nine month reason. 

Nicky - stalk away!  If you happen to find a lost witch on your travels send her in my direction as i need words with her   

Looby -   you get an excellent Xmas pressie this year

Debs


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Can we join you? Our donor came over and we inseminated DP last night. We're probably going to try for a 3WW this time, as DP seems to have a slightly longer luteal phase and we've had too many traumatic BFNs when we've thought AF was late to want to risk any more. Testing day is probably about January 2nd for us by this count.

We're hoping this time will be the one. We're certainly due one good thing to come out of yesterday. I had a prang in my car (a bent bonnet is the only casualty, fortunately), DP dropped her keys down a drain and our dog was put to sleep, all yesterday afternoon. We almost didn't inseminate but figured after all that we couldn't really get any more stressed out, so it wouldn't make a difference. I think we must be   

Just reading back a bit, *Debs*, you must be going round the bend! The same thing has happened to me and I know how frustrating it is. My doctor wouldn't do a blood test until I was at least 4 weeks late for my period and the waiting was just unbearable. My thoughts are with you.

Sending best wishes all round. I look forward to chatting with you all.

Gina.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Well AF finally arrived 8 days late. Feeling pretty poo at the moment.  

Debs


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Big hugs Debs and lots of love xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh Debs, really sorry to hear it.  

Please look after yourself, and take all the time you need to grieve for what might have been.

Gina.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwww sorry Debs   I am due tomorrow and having AF grumbles so I assume I'll start again soon


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Debs....

After all that....   is a proper cow!!!!

  Lots of love to you.

Nikki.... I so hope   stays away from you...    

Hope all the rest of you girlies are ok and Welcome Gina  

We need some Xmas miracles....  I've had to move on to a New Year miracle!!!  Here's hoping!  

lots of love Nikki (ank) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Nikki (ank) & Debs - Sorry old witch got you two too, she just arrived for me.

No great surprise temps were on way down last few days. Had scan just after O and it looked like two follies had popped as well and still no bubs - oh pooo!

Well good luck all, hoping santa will come to one of you!          we can and will get pregnant!!

My sister gave birth on Weds, 7weeks early (she was 10wks behind me with the our daughter that we had to say goodbye to) so that was a shock for all. Bubs is doing well on SCBU and breathing on her own, lil bit jaundiced but doing well. My sis only had 1.5hrs labour, she was coming out!! I think she is like her Auntie (and Godmother - yippee!) and loves santa so much she had to come this side of Xmas!

My DH is really poorly too and has to have a brain scan on 29 Dec - Happy Christmas to him then! We're really hoping all will be OK but blooming worrying at mo.

Bit Streeeeeeeesssssssed at present but well we have been through so much so what's a bit more this year hey?
I will be very glad when i see 2006 click over on the clock this new years. Onto a good one I hope!

Lots of love to you all.

Charlie xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Charlie

I hope DH will be ok.... you must be so worried the pair of you!! 

Lots of hugs to you  

Hope everything will be ok! Sending lots of    

love Nikki xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlie 

I bet you will be veryrelieved to see the back of 2005. 
I wish there was some magic sentance I could type to make it better for all of us.


Debs


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Awww Debs, 
I'm sorry to hear AF caught up with you  

I was really hoping for a BFP for you by now  

How naughty of the stupid  to mess you around like this    

Thinking of you Hun 
Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

AF's arrived for me no chance of a baby this year then!  Another year without!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh Jilly I am keeping fingers and toes crossed as well as all my cats having their paws crossed for you sweetie, try and stay   hard I know but sending you tons of


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Jilly

I have everything crossed for you hon        for Wednesday...... 

lots of love to you!
Nikki xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Mrs Nikki...

So sorry      it so sucks doesn't it!  

But heres to a blessed 2006 for you and us all!    

New year - new start.  

sending lots of love
Nikki xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Mrs Nikki and Charlie..big hugs to you both and to everyone who needs it..heres hoping that 2006 is a better year for us all..a time for all our dreams to come true....

Day 28 for me..af due around xmas day (lovely! not!)..im hanging on in there but not holding out much hope. Was gonna sit on santa lap and ask him for a baby..but thought it may come across wrong he he!!!!!!

Really want that christmas miracle xx

PS my little cat died on Friday who was my fur baby (only 2)...really sad..as if life wasnt being cruel enough xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

loobylu

So sorry about your little fur baby    It's so upsetting to lose a pet.    Hope you get your Xmas miracle... 

love Nikk xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Looby so so so sorry about your cat hun, I know it'd be heartbreaking to loose any of mine so understand your heartbreak , hun if you need a chat about it IM me ok sweetie.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks guys..had a few sharp words with him upstairs (not that im particulary religious) about how much crap he can throw at me this christmas/this year but DF calmed me down again bless him...guess theres worse people of than me..so i shouldnt complain xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sweetie we all have our pains but our personal pains hurt more than other peoples pain so its ok sweetie, you sound off hun.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

It does..thanks Nikki..

Am ok..trying to keep positive about stuff.. planning IVF in March..so ive joined a gym and am quitting the final few dreaded ciggies completely in the new year and plan to concentrate on getting a fit and healthy as possible for March..

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fab.  These damn 2WW exhuast us all too and don't help!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

OH MY GOD Jilly - congratualtions sweetie                    how wonderful - fingers and toes firmly crossed but I am sure everyhing will be ok - CONGRATS HUN       You are our first TTC naturally BFP - YAY


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

OMG Jilly I am soo happy..u have made my day as you sooo deserve a BFP xxxx

Lots of love to u and Happy Chrissie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck honey xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Jilly

congratulation..... so good to have some good news!!!     that all is well

nikki xx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi to everyone.

I am trying naturally well have been for 4 years.I thought i was going on clomid in jan but consultant doesn't think it's wise just yet with having endo.I do ovulate naturally but not every month and he also doesn't want me to over stimulate.I had a lap and dye and hysteroscopy done 28th Nov and he feels i should concieve naturally in the next 6 months if not they will consider clomid.This is when they found out about the endo also gp mentioned today adheshions aswell.I have a 30-32 day cycle so not due to test until the first week of Jan which feels ages away.

Jillypops big congratulations.   .

Good luck to everyone else

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi bookworm and welcome!! I also have endo but have tried clomid..wished i hadnt to be honest as its left me with a 4cm endo cyst on my good ovary (other ovary has pcos). Guess everyones different but think you cons is wise not to rush into the drugs..heres hoping u dont need them xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Jilly

Thats great news!!! HAPPY XMAS TO YOU!!!!          Hope you have a happy and healthy eight months.  Good luck with the scan in the New Year!  

love Nikki xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh Jilly what fantastic news YYYYiiiiipppppeeeee!! Well done! 

You must be over the moon!

Take good care and all the best for the scan, hope time flies past for you, you'll float through Xmas & New Year.

Well done on your  !

Loobylu - so so sorry to hear of you poor cat. How are you doing hon? It is so hard pets are so so close and I really send my love to you xx
Good luck with Gym and stopping smoking. Hope all goes well. 

Good luck to all you awaiting testing time. Lots and lots of     to you all.

I'm having a hard day today. 
Had our Xmas party last night and although it went well I feel a bit low.  
We had a Xmas card this morning from an ex-work colleague of DH and she obviously got missed on the news about losing our daughter, she'd put to us and the baby in the card. I was in floods of tears . I feel so sad that we are alone this Christmas and she should have been with us.
I'm really feeling a bit loaded with the DH illness issues too but, not long now until we know some more on what we are dealing with. I met a friend for lunch this week and she was astonished that yet another disaster has hit us and wondered how we can take anymore. She agreed it can surely only get better.

Thank you all for your best wishes i appreciate your love and support.

LOL to all. 

Charlie xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh Charlie..big hugs sweetie..it must be so hard for you...words arent gonna make it any easier i guess but we're all here for you honey xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Charlie

So Sorry....  

sending love 
nikki xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jilly thats fantastic news sweetie.

Charlie  oh hun.


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

just wondering when is everyone due to test roughly.?

I am roughly 4/5th Jan.

Good luck to you all.

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Bookworm...my af is due Chrissie Day/Boxing Day..lovely eh?? Not! Anyway if by some miracle it doesnt arrive (got those lovely af is coming twinges already!) I will probably test around the 28th...xx

Be lovely if we all got a belated chrissie pressie this year wouldnt it...i would quite happy go without pressies for the rest of my life if i got a bfp!!

xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi folks,

*Charlie*,    That must have been really hard. My thoughts are with you.

*Jilly*, big congratulations to you. You must be so chuffed. 

A little update here. No news yet apart from a massive dose of the PMT blues from DP yesterday morning, which convinced me it was all over until she told me last night that she'd been feeling sick inthe morning too. Bah! It's only 8 days since the insemination though, so it's way to early to be getting any signs. I'm just impatient!

Best wishes all round,

Gina.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Wont be around much over christmas as i tend to use my work pc...As you know my AF is due around xmas and to be honest im losing hope of my miracle christmas as had a few normal AF grumbles start last night. Just hoping it will hold off till the 27th so i dont end up in tears at christmas..

Anyway Im still hoping for a miracle for us all...so sending u all lots of christmas baby dust...

Big hugs and luck to you all xxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Happy Christmas! 

Good luck all you testing ladies -   for Xmas please witch stay away!

For those who already know a Chrimble bubs is a no no -     &  for your next cycle and 2006.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi there,I'm fairly new to this site but thought i should come say help and hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. Me and my dp are ttc naturally at the moment whilst we try find out why we aren't conceiving.  My   is due on sunday (we will be in Disney,Paris) but i sometimes go acouple of days over.  I haven't had any cramps or anything but some months i do others i don't (these are the months I'm sure I'm pregnant).  Anyway good luck to everyone testing soon and lets hope all our dreams come true next year!(i said that last year but ho hum!) Love Melissa***


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello and hope everyone had a lovely christmas !! Welcome to Meljin too!!!

Well im sad to say that the evil witch arrived yesterday just a few days late but enough to get me a little excited then dash my hopes...Shed a few tears as i guess i was still hopeing for that xmas miracle..oh well heres to 2006 and my dreams (and everyones) coming true!!!

Lots of Love 

Lu xxx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Loobyloo

Sorry AF turned up.Sending you loads of    .

HI Meljn

Fingers crossed for you.Have a great time in Paris.

To everyone else have a great new year fingers crossed for  

Bookworm


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi bookworm, goodluck for the 4/5th Jan, I'll be thinking of you.Sending you and anyone else testing soon some   . 

Looloo, sorry to here that   arrived, she's so mean. 

Take care everyone. Melissa


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

Feeling a bit rough today and senstive.I have not got any AF pains but my ovarys or around there feel like they do when i am ovulating with abit of clear discharge not a lot only when i wipe.(TMI)Boobs feeling heavy but they do when i ovulate and when Af is due.Also a couple of days ago i had the odd shooting pain mainly on my left side near ovary or that area that has stopped now but could be to do the the endo.??
Last month AF arrived 3 days early which i put done to having the lap a week earlier.
Not to sure whether any of this is a good sign or whether AF is going to come early which i hope not as i have got a fancy dress party weekend.If it's going to arrive hopefully it will be the begining of next week.

good luck to everyone else who is waiting to test     

Bookworm


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Bookworm...fingers crossed theyre all good signs for u...xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you Bookworm!  

Well its the start of another 2ww as I ov'd last night (assuming thats what the twinges were). DH has become a little sex monster at the moment (not that I'm complaining mind you!) so fingers crossed for another month. 
We are back at the consultants on Tuesday and have made the decision the press on with IVF so at least we have some 'plan of action'.

Hope everyone else is doing ok!
TTFn
Debs


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Bookworm and Debby - fingers, toes and cats paws are all firmly crossed for you both.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you girls.

Well I am back again for another month    my AF was over a week late this month, thought we had hit the jackpot but no such luck. 

Lets hope 2006 brings us all some luck   

Happy New Year to you all  

Shaz xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh Shaz I am sorry hun


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Nikki.

Why does it never get any easier   

Been thinking of you at such a hard time xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Shaz do not worry about me right now worry about you and give yourself a break sweetie - I know though - it never does get easier does it, you hope and pray and every so often you think this could be it then the damn witch arrives and it hurts so bad  to you sweetie - 2006 though hun - 2006 will be it - I'll put money on it - it has to be.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Nikki


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi 

loobylu - thanks still got aching feeling as if Af is going to arrive early.

debbycuk - good luck for you this month   

MrsNikkiUK - thanks all the best for new year

Shaz W - good luck.   I was late a few months back and a friends friends is pregnant and she was telling me her early symptons which i had a lot simular i convinced myself i was pregnant she also didn't test positive for nearly 2 weeks since her missed period which convinced me more and that mine might not show up straight away.So when it did arrive a week later it hit my like a ton of bricks.
Good luck to everyone i haven't mentioned and all the best for 2006.
     

bookworm


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just so you all know I may only be on this thread for a month or 2 or 3 longer - decided to go on the Clomid route and seeing my Dr to tell him "yes" in the next few days - I will pop in on you all regularly though and for the rest of this month at least I'm stil ttc naturally though.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

bookworm

Thanks for your post.  Not an easy game, is it? My AF are normally regular so when I am late I always give it a couple of day so being over a week was in my eyes a good sign. Not sure how to work things out this month, what with dates and   DH will just have to be ready when I ask    

Good luck and Happy New Year to you xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just popping in to wish everyone a happy new year and I hope all our dreams come true in 2006 x


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

Happy new year to you all.

Well still having what feels like ovualtion pains more like aching on both sides.Not to sure if it is a good sign.Boobs feeling heavy rather than sore or tender.

Early night to night.Late night last night and been work all day.
Can't wait to get the house back to normal and have good clean.

Good luck to everyone.

Bookworm


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44958.0.html


----------

